# 5. AB-Swap



## snoekbaars (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen!! #h


   Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ist mir irgendwie nach Swap!|rolleyes

   Ich schlage „klassische“ Lachsfliegen vor.:q
   Insofern klassisch sollen sie sein, weil keine Tuben und/oder Drillinge zugelassen sind.
   Also nur Einfach- und Doppelhaken.
Das war’s aber auch schon mit der Klassik. Es besteht also freie Materialwahl und ob man gerne einem klassischen Muster nacheifern möchte oder lieber was Eigenes beiträgt soll jedem selbst überlassen sein.#6


   Als sonstige Regeln gelten noch:

   -3 Fliegen pro Teilnehmer.
   -Mindestens 4 Teilnehmer, maximal 8.
   -Die Einschreibphase ist ab sofort, noch bis zum Freitag, dem 13. Oktober 2006.
-Die Bindephase beginnt dann sofort mit selbigem Datum und endet mit Einsendeschluß am 27. November 2006 mit maximal zweitägiger Postkarenz. Was bis dahin nicht da ist, ist nicht da.

Zur Sicherheit empfehle ich allen Teilnehmern die Sendung als sog. Einwurfeinschreiben aufzugeben und sie ebenso für die Rücksendung vorzufrankieren. Die Erfahrung der letzten Swaps hat gezeigt, dass dies die einzige Art ist die große gelbe Schnecke vor Paketverlust zu bewahren. #q


   So habe ich dann, ja, ich bin der Swapmaster,:g ne gute Woche Zeit um alles zu bearbeiten und zurück an Euch zu schicken, so dass die Fliegen aller Teilnehmer in der Vorweihnachtszeit eintreffen werden.:m


   Im Vorfeld hatten sich schon 3-4 potenzielle Teilnehmer zu erkennen gegeben |rolleyes und ich hoffe wir bekommen alle Plätze voll.
   In diesem Sinne … lasst von Euch hören … und NICHT drängeln!!!

   Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!! #h
> 
> 
> Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ist mir irgendwie nach Swap!|rolleyes




So,so, ich bin dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das liest sich gut, Lachsfliege geht immer... #6 


Gernot #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moinsen,

ein Swap !!! da mach ich doch mal mit    

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xxxxxx (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Naabend 
Swap...Klassisch, Lachsmücken,  
Jo ich mach dann auch mit, auf das was schönes dabei rauskommt...
Mindestens 3fach gelacktes Köpfchen in Klassischer Farbe, Schwarz und Rot muss aber schon sein...
Auch der Klassische Lachsfliegenhaken, nicht so n Streamerding, wenn schon denn schon.. 
Gruß der Kyllfischer
Wo Bestell ich die den jetzt ;--))


----------



## südlicht (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

2007 ist doch ein bisschen lange hin, oder?? #c


----------



## snoekbaars (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moinsen!!|wavey:

@Gernot
Hallo, meine Muse ... dass ausgerechnet Du AUCH mit machst wundert mich jetzt irgendwie gar nicht.

@Stephan
Ohne Dich würde definitiv jemand fehlen!#6

@südlicht
Pardöng!!
Latürnich NICHT 2007 ... wahrscheinlich habe in letzter Zeit zuviele Urlaubsanträge bearbeitet!!|uhoh:
Alles in 2006 natürlich.

@Kyllfischer
Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, bei der Kopfarbeit und beim Haken. :qAber generell soll jeder binden was und wie er/sie meint. Ich bin mir aber auch relativ sicher dass wir weder Egg-Muster, noch simple Streamerhaken zu sehen bekommen werden.#d
Für Haken könnte ich Dir den Händler meines Vertrauens empfehlen ... ich hatte vor einigen Tagen dort auch schon ein wenig vorgemuckt und mich mit passenden Haken, Tinsel, Floss und Flusen ausstaffiert. Nun sehe ich ja, was ich davon habe!

Wenn alle Plätze im Swap schon früher belegt sein sollten, fangen wir selbstredend auch schon früher an ... alle anderen Termine bleiben selbstverständlich fix.

Teilnehmer am Swap so weit:
1. Rausreißer
2. Stephan
3. Kyllfischer
4. snoekbaars

.... womit wir die Mindeststärke erreicht hätten und der Swap auf jeden Fall stattfinden wird.:m

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

He Jungs,
na einer kommt doch bestimmt noch dazu.
Dann wären wir bei 15 Fliegen.

Das geht doch noch oder #c 18 oder 21 geht aber auch noch..  

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> He Jungs,
> na einer kommt doch bestimmt noch dazu.
> Dann wären wir bei 15 Fliegen.
> 
> ...



Moin Gernot! #h

Die zugrundeliegende Formel zur Berechnung der Anzahl der von jedem Teilnehmer zu bindenden und einzuschickenden Fliegen ist x=(n-1)x3, wobei n die absolute, vom Sawpmaster bis spätestens 13.10.2006 endgültig festgelegte, Anzahl der Teilnehmer am Swap ist!! :m:m
"n-1" weil sich ja jeder sein eigenes Muster selbst noch drei mal dazu zu binden vermag und es daher unnötig ist den Eigenanteil mit zu schicken.

Nach den aktuellen Regularien können wir durchaus noch acht werden, was zur Folge hätte dass jeder (8-1)x3 Fliegen, also 21 zu binden hätte.
Jeder der sich einschreibt muss also damit rechnen maximal 21 Fliegen binden zu müssen.

Aber bis jetzt sind wir halt nur zu viert, was für jeden neun Fliegen einzuschicken bedeuten würde.
Wenn noch jemand dazu kommt wären wir fünf.
Das wären dann (5-1)x3=12 !!

Dies nur damit jetzt keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen!
:m

Für den Fall, dass man aber den werten SwapMaster mit der einen oder anderen Fliege zusätzlich honorieren wollen sollte, würde ich mich darüber sehr freuen und mich dagegen in keinster Weise wehren wollen tun! 
|rolleyes

Bis später
Ralph
P.S.: Oder war das jetzt nur ein Test?!?


----------



## xxxxxx (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hi

Na bei 21 Mustern muss man schon wieder andere Muster aussuchen, wenn ich 21 Lachsfliegen mit Jungle Cock binden sind das ja schon 42 Federn fast ein ganzer Balg. Hmm..
Ich glaube ich werde mich mal an die sogenannten Dee, oder Spey Fliegen trauen, natürlich aus Reier Substitute, oder anderes.

Naja habe ja noch etwas Zeit um mir mal ein Muster raus zu suchen.
TL Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moinsen,

bin bereit!!

Endlich werden meine Bestände "übersichtlich"  

Habe heute die Haken erstanden und muß sagen, das wird mal ein kostspieliger Swap !

J.C. wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Ace (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin Moin

Eigentlich wollte ich mich schon viel früher melden ... sorry.
Momentan büschen wenig Zeit.

Aber beim Swap bin ich dabei und freu mich auf eure Muster 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Ace schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich mich schon viel früher melden ... sorry.
> Momentan büschen wenig Zeit.
> ...


Moin Mathias,

schön das du dabei bist !!!

Gruß Stephan #h #h #h


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

@ Ralph, Master und Herr der Fliegen.




snoekbaars schrieb:


> P.S.: Oder war das jetzt nur ein Test?!?



Lass Milde walten, für meinen Irrweg in finsterer Zeit.#c |rotwerden 


Obwohl ich ja so mittlerweile versucht bin, darüber nachzudenken, dass Mattenthias
(da er ja den nun mitmacht), irgendetwas zwischen einer Armierungsmatte, Bauschaum und Steinwolle beisteuert.
Aber das wird lustig. |supergri  Mal sehen was da noch so kommt.:m 


Alle werden Ihr Bestes geben, meine ich.
Macht noch einer mit? Bondex ,Gofishing, polli, Tisie und, und, und,…?

Gernot #h


----------



## fly-martin (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

es ist an der Zeit, daß ich mal nen Swap mitmache ( zumal ich klassische Lachsfliegen sowieso liebe ) .... und nehme mir einfach die Zeit dafür!

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> es ist an der Zeit, daß ich mal nen Swap mitmache ( zumal ich klassische Lachsfliegen sowieso liebe ) .... und nehme mir einfach die Zeit dafür!
> 
> Ich bin dabei!



Hi Martin,

wie goil ist das denn ...

... für mich bitte eine "Tippet Grub" extra - Bilderrahmen hab ich schon ( lange)#h  :m 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ja ... Moin zusammen!!#h 

Die letzten Minuten Einschreibungszeit laufen ...
wer noch mit will muss hinne machen.

Die aktuelle und offensichtlich annähernd finale Teilnehmerliste ist die Folgende:

1. Rausreißer
2. Stephan
3. Kyllfischer
4. ace
5. fly-martin
6. snoekbaars
#6 

@ace & flymartin:
Willkommen an Board und danke für die Erweiterung des illustren Teilnehmerkreises!!:q :q 
Ich denke wir haben annähernd optimale Stärke erreicht und ich freue mich schon auf den gemeinsamen Swap.

SO!!!
Wenn sich bis 24 Uhr nun niemand Weiteres mehr zur Teilnahme - der Swap war nun lange genug annonciert so dass sich jeder Forumsbesucher in Ruhe überlegen konnte teil zu nehmen - entschließen kann, sind wir also zu sechst, was für jeden also bedeuted 15 LachsSwapFliegen einzuschicken.

Ab 00:00 Uhr, mit Beginn des Samstages eröffne ich hiermit also schon mal im Vorhinein die Bindephase welche bis zum 27. November 2006 Einsendeschluß mit maximal zweitägiger Postkarenz dauern wird.

Happy Binding allerseits schonmal!! :m 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Joh, supergut Martin :m 
Leider klappt das ja mit dem Norgeevent in Bärlin dieses Jahr
nicht bei mir, aber wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder schnaken.

So und gehe jetzt ein Dschungelhäschen schiessen oder wie die Dinger heissen.:g 

Gernot#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin Swapper,

ich muß leider aussteigen - ich habe mittlerweile so viele Projekte am Hacken, das ich es nicht schaffen werde die Fliegen zu tüddeln.

Ich hätte diesen Swap so gerne mitgemacht aber es geht einfach nicht.
#q #q #q 

Daher, wenn auch spät - Ciao

ein sehr, sehr trauriger Stephan :c :c :c


----------



## snoekbaars (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

@Stephan#h 
Jammerschade!!! :c 
Kommt Zeit, kommt Swap.
Verzage nicht.
Beim nächsten Mal dann halt wieder.

@all#h 

Neue Teilnehmerliste:
1. Rausreißer
2. Kyllfischer
3. ace
4. fly-martin
5. snoekbaars

Es soll bitte jetzt nochmal jeder ganz genau überdenken ob er die Zeit zum Binden wirklich abzwacken kann.;+ |kopfkrat ;+ 
Wenn noch zwei früher oder später aussteigen sollten, dann canceln wir das Ganze halt und verschieben die Lachsfliegen auf später mal.:g |rolleyes 

Aber so weit, so gut ... nun sind lediglich verbleibende *12* Lachsfliegen von jedem Starter bis zum Einsendeschluß einzuschicken.:m 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ich hab ein echtes Luxusproblem...ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Muster ich binde


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Was denn? Aussteigen machen nach meiner Erfahrung nur Meerforellen.
Wird das jetzt ein alternativer Aussteiger Swap? |supergri 

Na gut, die schlepp ich auch noch mit durch. (Wie bisher)
Wenn noch einer aussteigt, binde ich halt das Muster für den Knaben mit.:m 
Aber nur eins.  

Luxus-Ass, las Dir mal was  Hübsches einfallen und Danke für den Tipp mit den VMC 9909 BK. 
Gute Haken für kleines Geld #6 

Gernot #h 

PS: Vielleicht steigt ja noch eine(r) ein? |wavey:


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Noch 10...ich liege ganz gut in der Zeit


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Melde Versandbereitschaft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gernot #h |engel:


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

@Gernot
Ööüi ... vormucken gilt nicht!!
Issja inflationär!


Ich glaub' ich fang' jetzt auch mal an!
Aber ... Gemach! ... sind ja noch'n paar Wochen.

Bin gleich wech für'n paar Tage ... die Restwoche halt unterwegens.

Hakenknacks und Fadenbruch!!
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (8. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo Ihr Lachsfliegen Bindenden Binder

Wie Schauts aus?
Ich habe jetzt Halbzeit Alle Körper sind gebunden, und 6 Stk. sind auch schon komplett Fertig.. Die restlichen werden die Woche Fertiggestellt, und dann gehts an Lackieren, 10 Schichen muss es schon sein *FG*

Gruß Marco
PS. Bei mir ist Orange mit drin


----------



## snoekbaars (8. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin!

4 komplette Fliegen sind es bei mir schon. Ich hab aber auch erst letzte Woche richtig angefangen.
Mit ein wenig Glück schaffe ich die restlichen am WE.

Bis später!
Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (8. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> und dann gehts an Lackieren, 10 Schichen muss es schon sein *FG*




10 Schichten??? Woooooow! #6 
Gernot bringste die Muster zum nächsten Tüddeltreff mal mit, die möchte ich gerne vom Dichten beäugen... :k


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

wenn genug ausgestiegen sind würde ich ja auch mal wieder...


----------



## xxxxxx (9. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hi

Naja ok nicht ganz 10 Schichten, aber es wurden immerhin 7.
2x Versiegeln
3x Schwarz
1x Klar
1x Klar Extrahart

Das ergebnis schaut dann in etwa so aus




Gruß Marco


----------



## Rausreißer (9. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> 10 Schichten??? Woooooow! #6
> Gernot bringste die Muster zum nächsten Tüddeltreff mal mit, die möchte ich gerne vom Dichten beäugen... :k



Wat, nen Bindetreffen! |licht 

Unbedingt Heiko :m  ist ja Dringend wieder fällig! Kannst Du Björn mal anschieben für nen Termin?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marco zeig nicht so was, sonst traue ich mich gar nicht meine abzuschicken. |rotwerden 

Gernot#h


----------



## Gnilftz (9. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Kannst Du Björn mal anschieben für nen Termin?




Dat geit los...


----------



## Karstein (9. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Kriegen wir die Teilchen nach Auslieferung dann auch mal als Fotos zu sehen, damit Tanja sich ärgern kann, dass sie nicht teilgenommen hat? :m


----------



## gofishing (9. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Marco zeig nicht so was, sonst traue ich mich gar nicht meine abzuschicken.




Och hör doch auf.|supergri 
Bis jetzt gefallen sie mir am besten.
Aber warten wir mal ab wat noch so kommt.:g 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Kannst Du Björn mal anschieben für nen Termin? 


Bin ich gemeint oder ein anderer? Bin ich dabei oder nicht? Sicher wird´s dann etwas knapp mit dem Binden bis zum 27. aber ich denke mal ihr seit auch schon komplett? 
Habe bisher jedenfalls keine PN erhalten


----------



## snoekbaars (11. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!! #h 

Nach Meldeschluß hatten wir einen Aussteiger.
Danach waren nur noch 12 Stück zu binden und alle verbliebenen Teilnehmer konnten sich darauf einstellen.
Wenn Bondex nun also mitbinden will und sich zutraut noch 15 Stück bis zum Termin zu schaffen braucht es die Zustimmung JEDES einzelnen Teilnehmers ob ihm 3 Stück mehr zu binden recht ist.

Von MIR aus ist es ok, wenn Bondex nachnominiert wird. #6 

Verbindlich ist es jedoch erst wenn ALLE Zustimmungen schriftlich und eindeutig hier im Thread vorliegen.

Bis später|supergri 
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (11. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Melde 15 Stück versandbereit.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber Björn, Du bist doch nicht gemeint. Du bist doch Bondex und nicht der Björn, der in den heiligen Hallen in Lübek haust.  
Das ist doch Hornpieper. 

Gernot #h


----------



## xxxxxx (14. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Die letzte schicht Klarlack ist drauf, diese muss nun noch 1 Tag trocknen dann bin ich auch FERTIG |wavey:

Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (14. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moinsen!!#h

@Kyllfischer
Wunderbar. #6Falls Du die Dinger schon vorher los werden möchtest bekommst Du kurzfristig eine PN von mir.:m

@bondex
Sorry, Björn ... #t... aber kein Ace, kein fly-martin und auch kein Kyllfischer haben ihr eindeutiges OK zu Deiner Nachnominierung gegeben.#d
NOCH bist Du also nicht dabei ... und zudem wird dieZeit ja inzwischen sowieso langsam knapp.

Ich hab' echt noch zu tun ... |wavey:
...bis später
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (14. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Kriegen wir die Teilchen nach Auslieferung dann auch mal als Fotos zu sehen, damit Tanja sich ärgern kann, dass sie nicht teilgenommen hat? :m



Heihei Karsten!!#h
Logo ... ich werd's so ähnlich wie beim ersten Swap machen, wenn ich das noch irgendwie hin krieg'!!|uhoh:

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (14. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hi

Ich kann ja schonmal ein Foto meiner Lachsfliege einstellen..?

Gruß Marco

PS:
Ich kann auch ein Bericht schreiben, habe das schon öfters gemacht


----------



## Karstein (14. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Superb, Ralph, mein lieber Nachbar! #6

Wir sind gespannt!!!


----------



## snoekbaars (14. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

N'Abend!!|wavey: 



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich kann ja schonmal ein Foto meiner Lachsfliege einstellen..?
> 
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich, lieber Marco, bleibt es Dir unbenommen mit Photos von von Dir gebundenen Fliegen nach Belieben zu agieren.#6 

Ich kann auch nicht garantieren, dass ich später qualitativ bessere Bilder von Deinen (wie auch den anderen) Fliegen hin kriege, wenn ich, wie traditionell hier im Forum des Anglerboardes bislang üblich dem Swapmaster obliegend, kurz vor dem RückVersand GLEICHZEITIG Photos von ALLEN am Swap teilnehmenden Fliegen hier im Thread veröffentliche. 

Mach' einfach wie Du denkst.:q 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ok dann eben beim nächsten Mal wieder. Euch noch viel Spaß beim Tüdeln


----------



## xxxxxx (16. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo Bondex

Starte doch den 6. Swap. 

Zb.
Midges
Meerforellen-Fliegen
Goldkopfnymphen
Wooly-Bugger
Winter-Fliegen
Streamer
Nassfliegen
Signal-Fliegen
Emerger
Caddis
etc etc... Es gibt so viel wo man mit Swappen kann.

Ich zb. hätte ja Interesse an einen #14er Adams Swap.
Bekanntlich gibt es 1000 Adams Varianten, das wäre doch auch mal Interessant.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ace (18. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

hatte mir ne kurze Auszeit genommen...muss jetzt also ´nen Schlach reinhauen.


----------



## Rausreißer (20. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Geht los Ralph :m 
der 27.11 ist ja nun bald.

Hoffentlich kommt mir nicht die "gelbe Gefahr" in die Quere.









Gernot #h

PS: Marco: Eine Adams hätte ja was. Was wäre den Dein Anspruch an eine Adams, um da einigermaßen in der Familie zu bleiben?


----------



## snoekbaars (20. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ach Gernot!!

Dann brauche ich ja keine Bilder mehr zu machen.
Macht' sich jeder 'n Foto von seiner Fliege und stellt's rein.
Verteile ich halt nur die Haken.
*Schmollt*
Vergeßt die Bindeanleitungen nicht.

Bis nächste Woche
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (21. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Na gut, dann eben diese Fliege.
Hab es ausgetausch.

Details waren ja nicht zu erkennen  
Bin ja mal auf die anderen gespannt.

Schönen Arbeitstag noch, 

Gernot#h


----------



## xxxxxx (21. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Tach auch


> PS: Marco: Eine Adams hätte ja was. Was wäre den Dein Anspruch an eine Adams, um da einigermaßen in der Familie zu bleiben?



Tja das iss es ja.. Jeder hat so seine eigene vorstellung über die 
Adams.
Der eine bindet die mit Grizzy/Braun mix, der andere wieder ohne Braun. Der dazu gekommende sagt das ist alles Falsch, man muss die mit Muskrat binden, und so hörts nie auf.
Dann muss man noch die Gruppe der Parachuter nennen.... ach da fällt mir soviel zu ein.

Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen das es irgendwo schon sowas gab, wo alle Binder irgendwo mitgemacht haben, und jeder seine Adams dabei getan hat, und alle waren unterschiedlich.

Ich verschwinde mal in die Tiefen des Internetzes und such mal danach.

TL Marco


----------



## Ace (21. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ich muss noch 6...sind also Überstunden angesagt heute Abend.
Ich bin ja selber Schuld das ich mir wieder sowat kompliziertes aussuche.

Ein Adams-Swap hört sich gut an.


----------



## Rausreißer (22. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ja mach das doch mal Marco, :m 
mir ist bis jetzt nur die 2-farbige Hechel aufgefallen. 
und der Grundton grau bzw.: grizzly.
Ist aber schon interessant wie Namen und Legenden entstehen  
Egal, ich währe bei einem Adams Swap dabei,
(bevor mein Augenlicht weiter schwindet )

Hallady,
Gernot #h 




Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> 
> Tja das iss es ja.. Jeder hat so seine eigene vorstellung über die
> ...


----------



## xxxxxx (23. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Tja das muss noch warten. Ich habe im Moment alle Hände voll zu tun mit dem Riesen-Swap da befinden wir uns jetzt in der heißen Phase.

Aber vielleicht macht jemand anders, den Master ? oder wir warten bis Mitte Dezember dann habe ich Zeit.

TL Marco


----------



## fly-martin (24. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Sorry daß ich mich nicht schon früher gemeldet habe ... hatte etwas Stress. Erstmal läuft das dienstliche Projekt nicht so richtig und es waren zusätzliche Kundenbesuche notwendig; dann bekam ich noch ne Dienstreise reingedrückt ( ich war die ganze Woche weg und bin heut Nachte erst wiedergekommen - alles ohne Netzzugang )... und dann ist heute durch einen Stromausfall die Heizung kaputgegangen und der Internetzugang zuhause auch..... und zusätzlich ist auch noch meine Frau krank... 

Also werd ich die Fliegen erst am Wochenende fertigbekommen ( sind noch Restarbeiten ) und dann am Montag verschicken können...

Sorry, schneller geht es nicht


----------



## xxxxxx (24. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo Martin  
Imma locker durch die Hose Atmen#6

Ich komm auch erst Montag zum Versenden, klappt nicht früher. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (28. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!!|wavey:

Also ... um das mal kurz in die Runde zu schmeißen:
Bis jetzt haben mich letzten Samstag einzig und allein Gernot's Getüddelse - FRISTGERECHT - erreicht.#6

Leutz' ... ihr schmeißt mein janzes Timing übern Haufen ... nächstes Wochende und die janze Woche drauf hab ich voraussichtlich keine Sekunde Zeit mich groß drum zu kümmern.|uhoh:

Es wird also möglicher Weise knapp mit unserer "Bescherung" noch vor Weihnachten, weil Postsendungen brauchen erfahrungsgemäß relativ lange zu dieser Jahreszeit.:m

Also ... wir sehen dann mal!:q

TL
Ralph


----------



## Ace (28. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Meine sind gestern mit der Post rausgegangen...müssten also heute spätestens morgen da sein.
Die Bindeanleitung kommt per PN


----------



## snoekbaars (28. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

All's kloar!!
Ich sach jetzt in den nächsten Tagen immer sobald ich mailen kann bescheid wenn weitere Fleigen eingetroffen sein sollten.
Bis später
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (28. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Meine sind auch weg. Kommen Morgen an.

TL Marco


----------



## fly-martin (29. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Meine sind auch weg!


----------



## snoekbaars (30. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo Swapper!!#h 

Nur ganz kurz und schnell:

Ich habe gestern und heute 3 weitere Sendungen erhalten.
Also sind alle Beiträge angekommen.

Nun hab ICH leider viel um die Ohren. Etappenweise werde ich mich aber um alles kümmern. Wird etwas dauern. 

Bitte noch an ausstehende Bindeanleitungen denken! Eine oder zwei hab' ich, glaub' ich.

Ich hoffe zur Dezembermitte verschicken zu können.:m 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ach das wird schon Ralph #6 
Wie immer.
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, die Freude schafft.

Gernot #h


----------



## Ace (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

kein Stress...##


----------



## snoekbaars (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moinsen!!#h

Also ... da möglicher Weise der Eine oder Andere inzwischen ein wenig mit den Hufen scharren könnte ... wollte ich mal ein kurzes Statement los werden.

Ich bitte ausdrücklichst und extremst um Nachsicht. Aktuell kann ich mich vor Arbeit kaum retten.
Wenn ich dann Abends heim komme hab ich aktuell keinen Nerv irgendwas anders zu machen als mich um die nötigsten Dinge zu kümmern und meinen Schlaf zu bekommen.

Aber es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels: Diese Woche ist noch Sitzungswoche, am WE sind meine Kinder da ... und im Laufe der nächsten Woche hoffe ich verschicken zu können.:m

Dan wird es wohl zwar nichts mehr mit den Fliegen vor Heiligabend, aber dieses Jahr noch sollte es klappen.#6

Wenn alles unterwegs ist wird es hier im Thread sicher zu lesen stehen.|rolleyes

TL
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo Ralph

Dann musst Du aber Bitte mal mit deinem Postamt Sprechen, weil mir gesagt wurde das Einwurfeinschreiben nur 14.Tage gültig sind, und die sind ja schon rum.
Der Rücksendeumschlag ist ja bereits im Post-System eingeloggt, siehe Barcode.

Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin!#h 

@Marco
... Keine Sorge ... das kriege ich schon irgendwie hin ... wenn alle Stricke reissen geht das selbstverständlich auf meine Kappe ...:q 

CU l8er:g 
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Verehrtes Auditorium!!

Nu' isses endlich soweit.
Der 5. AB-Swap hat folgende Lachshakenschönheiten und fliegenbinderische Glanzlichter hervorgebracht:

------------------

Rausreißer, Mr. Booombastic mit dem Dschangel-"Cock" 




Hier die Anleitung:

And here we are:„Paint it black“ (Original-Sound von Mr.Jagger)

Harcken, mhmm, noch mal Haken von VMC 9909 BK Gr. 6

Einspannen, Grundwicklung legen. 
Bindefaden Schwarz 6/0 oder Kevlar. 
Mit Hard Head transparent von Loom fixiern.
Orange Marabu als But einbinden.
Whiting American Hackle black mit Federnde beginnend Einbinden.
Kupferdraht einbinden.
Schwarzen Strang aus Schurwolle einbinden.
Sicherungsknoten, oder und mit Hard Head fixieren.
Bindefaden zum Öhr bringen, Sicherungsknoten.
Wollfaden als Körberwicklung zum Haken-Ohr winden. 3-4 mm Abstand einhalten
Vorsicht! Den Wollfaden leicht verdrallen, ansonsten reist Wolle auch mal.
Wolle abbinden
Mit der Hechel den Woll-Körper palmern und mit dem Kupferdraht die Hechel sichern.
Hechel und Draht mit Bindefaden abbinden.
Im freien Bereich vor dem Hakenohr oben etwas schwarze Polarfuchswolle einbinden.
Darauf etwas orangfarbenes Märchenhar (syntetisch) mit einem Faden Krystal Flash von Hends einbinden.
Links und rechts 2 Jungle Cook Federn einbinden.
Kopfknoten und mit Loon Hard Head black lackieren. 

Fertich


------------------

Ace, die coole Socke mit ner geilen Fliesche






*GP Variant "Hot Orange"*

- 6ér VMC Doppelhaken
- Grundwicklung
- ein Büschel weiche und lange Fiebern als Schwänzchen einbinden.
- dünnen Tinsel zur Rippung einbinden
- ca.5mm mit orangem Dubbing nach vorn duppen
- Dubbing mit dem Tinsel rippen
- Orange Hechel wickeln und nach hinten legen
- Fasanentippetfeder einbinden
- ca.5mm mit orangem Dubbing nach vorn duppen
- Dubbing mit dem Tinsel rippen
- Orange Hechel wickeln und nach hinten legen
- Fasanentippetfeder einbinden
- ca.5mm mit orangem Dubbing nach vorn duppen
- Dubbing mit dem Tinsel rippen
- Orange Hechel wickeln und nach hinten legen
- Fasanentippetfeder einbinden
- Fronthechel
- Einen Kopf formen und Whip Finish

------------------

Kyllfischer

Todschick, die Crazy-Foxy!! :q





Haken: Partridge Größe 6
 Bindefaden: Uni 6 /0
 Tag: Silbertinsel
 Butt: Strauß Schwarz
 Tail : 1 gelbe Schopffedern vom Goldfasan
 Körper: Salmon Antron Grob in Orange
 Körperfeder: Hahn Orange
 Fronthechel: Hahn Chartreuse
 Hauptschwinge Schwinge: Polarfuchs Chartreuse
 Ober Schwinge: Polarfuchs Schwarz

 Bindeschritte:

 Grundwicklung legen
 Silbertinsel einbinden und Tag Formen.
 Schopffeder einbinden und festlegen.
 4 Schwarze Straußenfibern einbinden und den Butt bilden, abbinden und 1 gedoppelte Orange 
 Hahnenhechel einbinden, Faden mit Salmon Antron vorbereiten und den Körper Formen.
 Hechel in kleinen Wicklungen über den Körper nach vorne winden, Festlegen abbinden und mit einem Half Hitch sichern.
Eine Hahnenferder die etwas längere Fibern als die Körperhechel besitzt in Chartreuse doppeln, und in 4-5 Wicklungen stramm hinter dem Körperende einbinden.
Nun Polarfuch in passender Farbe zur Fronthechel ein Büschel entnehmen, durchkämmen, und so einbinden das dieses sich nach rechts und links Fächerartig ausbreitet. Dabei achte ich darauf das die Büschel nicht zu größ werden, lieber 2-3 nebeneinander einbinden.
 Als Topping nun ein Büschel schwarzes Polarfuchs einbinden.
 Kopfknoten machen, und in mehreren Schichten lackieren.

------------------

FlyMartin ... gleich mit zwei Mustern (Farb- und Hakenvariationen), der Silver Rat#6






UND






*Die Silver Rat*

Materialliste :
Hakengröße : 8 – 2/0 ( Zwilling oder Einfachhaken )
Garnfarbe : schwarz
Beschwerung : möglich ( Wicklung unter dem Körper )
Tag : Goldtinsel und gelbes Floss 
But : schwarze Straußenfiber 
Tail : 2 gelbe Schopffedern vom Goldfasan 
Körper : Silbertinsel flach
Rippung : Goldtinsel rund
Flügel : einige Fibern Spectra Flash in orange 
: Squirrel grau/weis ( gefärbter Eichhörnchenschwanz )
Hechel : Hahnenfeder in der Farbe Cree 



Bindeschritte :
1. Das Bindegarn vorne festlegen und nach hinten wickeln
2. hinten das Goldtinsel einbinden und das Bindegarn etwas nach vorne führen
3. mit dem Goldtinsel 3 enge Windungen nach vorne legen und mit dem Bindegarn unten abbinden – nicht abschneiden!
4. das Bindegarn etwas nach vorne führen und dabei das Goldtinsel mit nach vorne führen – auf die Proportionen achten ! Das Goldtinsel sollte nur bis zum Anfang das späteren Körpers überwickelt werden 
5. das goldene Floss einbinden, einen gleichmäßigen Tag winden und das Floss abbinden und sauber abschneiden
6. die Schopffedern und die schwarze Straußenfiber einbinden und mit 3 Windungen einen schönen But direkt auf den Ansatz der Schopffedern binden.
7. mit dem Bindegarn die Straußenfiber abfangen und die Reste sauber abschneiden - direkt an der Basis des But sollte das Goldtinsel herausragen 
8. Das Bindegarn nach vorne winden und mit dem Garn einen gleichmäßigen Körper formen und vorne das Silbertinsel einbinden. 
9. das Silbertinsel nach hinten bis zum But und wieder nach vorne winden und abbinden
10. Nun mit dem Goldtinsel von hinten nach vorne den Silberkörper gleichmäßig rippen und das Goldtinsel vorne abbinden und die Reste abschneiden und den Körper erst lacken oder mit Sekundenkleber versiegeln – nach dem trocknen geht es weiter
11. Nun werden mittig auf dem Haken einige Fibern Spectra Flash ( orange ) festgelegt und dann etwas Squirrel grau/weis aufgebunden. Diese sollten höchstens bis zum Ende der Schopffedern reichen und nicht zu üppig sein. Auch sollte vor Einbinden des Squirrels die Unterhaare ausgestrichen werden.
12. das vorn überstehende Haar sauber abschneiden
13. Nun wird die Cree Feder ( alternativ geht auch eine grizzly Hennen Feder ) festgelegt und mit 3-4 Windungen eine Hechel gebunden
14. die vorn überstehenden Reste abschneiden
15. einen schönen Kopf winden, Kopfknoten binden und sauber lackieren


Hinweis : die ausfürliche bebilderte Bindeanleitung erscheint im nächsten Praxismagazin


------------------

Ich (Snoekbaars)

Ein Bombermuster als "Green Machine" 








... wie der Fussel auf'n 6er Haken gebunden wird ... sieht man doch, ... oder?!? |rolleyes


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Noch ein paar organisatorische Anmerkungen:

Die obige Post werde ich nach und nach um die Bindeanleitungen ergänzen. :q

Da die gelbe Post dann auch heute Nachmittag raus gehen wird, wollte ich jetzt einfach mal die Beiträge veröffentlichen, so als "kleine Bescherung" vorab. :vik:

FlyMartin besaß ja die Frechheit 2 Muster (und sogar noch ein zusätzliches als besondere Aufmerksamkeit dem SwapMaster gegenüber #6) einzureichen ... leider waren es ungerade/unterschiedliche Anzahlen ... daher hat der Eine evtl. 2 Stück vom einen, und nur 1 vom anderen Muster, der Andere evtl. anders herum von mir verpackt bekommen.

Es hat wie immer großen Spaß gemacht und ich danke allen Teilnehmern und Beiwohnern für ihr Engagement und Beiträge!

|jump:

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Ralph, Sauberst, #6 #6 #6 

Das sind doch mal Pic`s da legen die Freunde des Müllerschen doch die Ohren an.
Genial. Kann es gar nicht fassen, dass man das, was ich da zusammengezittert habe so Gut ablichten kann.|rotwerden 

Großen Dank für Deine Geduld und die Mühen mit uns! 

Wenn es irgend geht wäre, ich für einen weiteren Swap im AB gern dabei. 

Besten Gruß und Danke nach Bärlin, :m 

Gernot#h

@Fly Martin: so, so, die Mods wieder |rolleyes . Ihr sollt hier moderieren und nicht heimlich im Modforum Beiträge schreiben oder Nebenfliegen binden…    :m


----------



## polli (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Sauber!
#r #r


----------



## meyerlein (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Moin 

Respekt meine Herren #v , großes Kino !!!

@Gernot

Du bist ja' n richtiger Tüddler geworden ! #h 

@Snoekbaars

Das Teil ist ............GEIL !!!

Gruß meyer


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Geile Sache ...#6


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

wie immer schöne Fliegen
toll gemacht


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Fliegen sind angekommen #6 

Sehen super aus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allen frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gernot #h


----------



## vagabond82 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Allerfeinst #6 meine Herren #r 



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Kann es gar nicht fassen, dass man das, was ich da zusammengezittert habe so Gut ablichten kann.|rotwerden



Nun mal keine falsche Bescheidenheit, die sind mal wieder erste Sahne ! 
Stehst du eigentlich am 16. April an der Skjern Au rum, so zwecks Blanklachses ?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

@ Ralph: großes Tennis a´la Wimbledon - bärenstarke Fotos und genauso tolle Orga - der richtige Mann am richtigen Platz, beim Swap wie auch in meiner Regierungsnachbarschaft! #6 #6 #6

Wehe, Du hältst Dir nich den 17.02. fürs Norwegentreffen in B-Friedrichsfelde frei, wirst einige der üblichen Tatverdächtigen dann treffen (ich säch nur: Gnilftz, Havkat, Rausreißer). So - just do it! :m

Viele Grüße und ein feines Weihnachtsfest

Karstein


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

"Off":
16.?
hört sich gut an Jan. :m Und Könnte auch klappen.
Würde mich freuen. #6  

Besten Gruß, 

Gernot #h


----------



## Ace (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Bei mir sind ´se auch angekommen...super Dinger#r

@Ralph
Danke für die tolle Orga:m


----------



## fly-martin (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Die Fliegen sind angekommen ..... Klasse Teile!!


Danke Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

Meine sind auch da Schöne Muster.

Anbei die Bindeanleitung.
@ Ralph

Anleitung einfach Kopieren und in dein Thread einfügen, ich lösche den dann an dieser Stelle wieder.

Gruß und guten Rutsch in die Saison 2007
Marco


----------



## fly-martin (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo

jetzt ist die "Silver Rat" auch als Bindeanleitung im Praxismagazin erschienen ... mit Bildern der Einzelschritte .... guckst Du hier


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hallo Ralph,

kannst Du hier mal so bei passender Gelegenheit mal nachschieben, mit welcher fototechnischen Ausrüstung solche Bilder gelingen?

Würde mich über einen Tipp von Dir freuen. :m 

Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: 5. AB-Swap*

Hay Gernot!!#h 

Ich ruf' Dich morgen oder übermorgen mal an und lege Dir mein Profi-Equipment |rolleyes  dar.
Ich denke mal, das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen und ist für Mitleser eher unerheblich.|kopfkrat 

Bis dahin:g 
Ralph


----------

